# Bachmann ($50.00) or Do It Myself



## Festus (Jun 28, 2010)

I own a Bachmann Shay that doesn't run. It sputters, or stutters but it won't go on a track that all other locos run fine on. I've never sent a loco or anything else to Bachamnn for repair but I've heard or read about many people who have and they all raved about how well they were treated. When I called them today, he said for $50.00 they'd either fix it, or replace the whole thing with something similar, or even a 3 truck Shay. If the diagnosis and repair is easy, I might be tempted to do it myself. I've been to George Schreyer's website and he gives lots of tips and info, including how to replace nearly everything, but I hate to start doing that if I don't know what's wrong in the first place. I may end up spending more than $50.00 in parts trying to fix what's wrong. Also, I have a tendency to wind up with lots of spare parts when I'm done, and that scares me. So, I'll leave it to the experts. Keep it and try to do it myself, or send it in? I love this loco and don't want to end up with another 4-6-0 because that's what Bachmann decided to replace it with. YOUR INPUT WOULD BE APPRECIATED. FESTUS


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

My recommendation is to send it back and pay the $50. If with your skill level, what ever it is, you can't diagnose the problem the $50 is worth it. If you go into it without any knowledge about what might be wrong and no idea what to do, there is a strong probability that you could do more damage that would cost you more in the long run.

Chuck


----------



## paintjockey (Jan 3, 2008)

The shay can have a problem with the contact rings between the truck and the body. The typical fix is to do away with the contacts and hardwire them. If you can spin a screwdriver and solder it's an easy fix and typically takes under an hour. Bachmann usually does do good work but they are correct you may not get your loco back and if you do sometimes it can be awhile. (weeks to months) Plus it's expensive to ship it and you risk damage in the mail as well. 

Terry


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

spend the $50, but get it in an email that $50 is the limit 

Greg


----------



## jbwilcox (Jan 2, 2008)

I have about 6 bachmann engiines all converted to battery and remote control.

What would happen if i had to send one of these back to Bachmann?

Would they fix it or would my warranty be voided?

Just curious.

John


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Depends on their mood at the time... sometimes they have and sometimes they have not. 

It's their option... 

Greg


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Send it back. Replacement trucks start at $125 for a pair street price at a show. Another vendor had them for $175.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

What would happen if i had to send one of these back to Bachmann? 
John, 
They have a habit of replacing a broken loco with a new one. You wouldn't get your additions back! 

Actually, I suspect (hope?) they would refuse to fix it. That's how most repair shops treat an owner-modified product.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Actually, reading the posts over the years, often they charge more for the repairs, or refuse to repair. 

You can glean what has happened from this site, LSC, and the Bachmann site... 

Greg


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Is TOC still doing this sort of thing occasionally?


----------



## jbwilcox (Jan 2, 2008)

TOC has worked on some of my engines in the recent past.

He is still his same old loveable self.

John


----------



## Festus (Jun 28, 2010)

Thanks for the input/advice. I'll send it to Bachmann with very specific instructions so they know what to do and what i want in return if they decide to swap it out with a new "SOMETHING" so I don't wind up with another 4-6-0. I want a Shay!!!


----------

